# 2014 Bluebaru Build



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

This is just a place holder for now until the actual build begins. I will list all the details for now and post some pictures of the car later.

Vehicle: 2014 Subaru Impreza Sport Limited 5 door - Quartz Blue

Audio gear already purchased awaiting install:

JBL MS-8
JBL MS1004
JBL MS5001
JBL GTO1514
OZ Audio Matrix Elite 1" silk dome tweets
Focal 165KF 6.5" mids

Debating: whether or not to get/use a 3" mid and how to power it. Still weighing the pros/cons. 

Install plan: The sub, amps, and DSP will all be installed under a false floor in the cargo area in place of the spare tire. From view of the rear glass, the cargo area will look completely stock.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

How about some pics of this car and the blank canvas inside it???


----------



## expiredtags (Jan 29, 2014)

Sub'd 

Interested to see how this goes.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

here are some pictures. Only thing Ive done so far is debadge. Also gave it a bath and a wax today. Enjoy.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

beautiful car - congratulations!
Looking forward to watching your build.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

update. I have decided against a dedicated 3" midrange. Going to keep this build simple.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Took some pictures of the DSP and amps to see how they looked in general areas and to get a visual idea of space requirements. My chief designer went out of town today, so hopefully he will have some time in his hotel room to make some doodles for me. Im thinking black vinyl with either a blue vinyl that will compliment the exterior paint, or a light tan vinyl that will compliment the upper half of the interior.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

I like the first two, but maybe out the ms8 in the middle?


----------



## reithi (Mar 29, 2012)

With the JBL GTO1514 requiring 1.5 cubic feet sealed, some creativity will be required in designing the box in order to maintain the stock look.

Looking forward to the final layout ?


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

reithi said:


> With the JBL GTO1514 requiring 1.5 cubic feet sealed, some creativity will be required in designing the box in order to maintain the stock look.
> 
> Looking forward to the final layout ?


The floor will be raised to accommodate the required enclosure airspace since the spare tire well is pretty shallow.



DLO13 said:


> I like the first two, but maybe out the ms8 in the middle?


Those pictures were just to see how long they would be all lined up. The sub will be going in the rear of the vehicle so the dsp and amps will be above it in some manner. Havent really decided yet. Im liking the pyramid idea for eas of RCA routing. The DSP has the outputs on the bottom while the amps have the RCA inputs on the top.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

got the splash guards installed. Nice subtle touch.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Rough design is complete!


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

indeed, a rough design has been sketched. 



we have come to the conclusion that it looks like an angry snake head who may or may not be preparing to give a BJ.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Use a 3" mid. Man up, brother.

Since you drive a Subaru... do you have a beard? So far I have a running tally of 100% bearded men for every Subaru I have seen since the beginning of the year.

I had a Subaru... I can't grow a beard... it was a hard few years.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

being military, Im not allowed to grow a beard. Sorry. I killed your record. But to be fair, you dont know me. haha. 

No 3" mid. Id have to run something off the ms-8 built in amp if I was to go that route and I dont want to under power anything. Just going to keep it simple.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

my designer is getting a little ahead of the build, but here is some possible preview


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Is it upside down?


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

In for your "designer's" plan... 

Also, the fact that it's a wagon!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Subscribed!!!

I too have a Subaru, and do have a beard...


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

i have a subaru but do not have a beard,just the thing under my bottom lip,not sure what its called but its been their since the early 90's.oh and i have a shaved head and sleeved out,i basically look like i just walked out of prison,yea hmm oh well yea do a 3 inch thats what I'm shooting for myself.nice car btw.oh and i too have the ms-8,but its sitting in my room for now


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Is it done?


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Dat ass...

Please do finish before Dave posts more of these pics...


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^^. Lol that is just two forms of nasteeeee.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

In for stealth 15''


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

DRTHJTA said:


> Dat ass...
> 
> Please do finish before Dave posts more of these pics...
> 
> ...


I agree!!!! That is disgusting and grounds for a perma ban IMHO!!! haha. Progress is slow. Trying to plan everything 100% before any install happens. I am doing a little prep work. I deadened the rear hatch door on Saturday. Raammat BXT in strategic areas. Denim insulation in between the door skins and between the door panel and the door skin, and the home depot sound barrier mat (MLV similar). Also wrapped all the stock wires in ensolite and put ensolite behind all the plastic clips in the door skin. Door is rock solid. Shouldnt be any rattles.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

theoldguy said:


> I agree!!!! That is disgusting and grounds for a perma ban IMHO!!! haha.


I don't need to be banned again... I still have to create at least 2 build logs...70 Torino/77 F-150


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

sirbOOm said:


> Use a 3" mid. Man up, brother.


OK twist my arm!!! lol

Have to do some measuring of the stock location, but thinking about getting these and power them off the MS8 onboard amp. 

FaitalPRO 3FE22 3" Neodymium Professional Full-Range Woofer 4 Ohm


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

so doing some research on the faitalPRO (sounds like facial - is it bad that I giggle every time? haha)..... according to the specs, the "optimal" sealed enclosure is .01 ft^3. that seems extremely doable in the stock dash location (will build a pod to sit on top). If my math is correct, a .01 ft^3 box is 5.76" on all sides. make it a hair smaller and add some polyfill. That seem right?

Also, trying to engineer a way to mount the driver if I were to cut off the mounting tabs. Without the tabs, the overall diameter is 3 3/16". Add an inch with the tabs. do you think butyl rope and a very snug ABS ring over the edge of the basket would be enough for a secure mount?


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

made a scale model of the fatialPRO 3" (without mounting tabs)





fits perfectly in the stock 2" tweet location


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Could you cut off a couple tabs and keep a couple?

Feeling that trunk pattern, looking great.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Whoops, I let this thread bump to the second page. Guess that means my progress is to slow. Well DIYMA, I have a dilemma. Do I go with option A or option B. And if anyone can tell me what option B resembles... that means you win. 



Option A





Option B (the red circle is where the sub will be underneath)


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Option B!!!


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Option B


----------



## bonesmcgraw (Jan 7, 2013)

Looking good so far. Keep it up. Do you have any plans for the display of the ms8? Are you going to mount it somewhere? I'm planning on putting mine in the little cubby right in front of the shifter below the radio.

I also vote for option B.

Oh and i'm another subie owner without a beard. 

Chris


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

The ms8 is set it and forget it so I will not be mounting the screen anywhere. Thanks for all the replies. Chithead won by the way. Option B is a play on the AF logo.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

My "BitOne" is a set it and forget it solution... Except the complete opposite.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

TheDavel said:


> My "BitOne" is a set it and forget it solution... Except the complete opposite.


dont you put that voodoo hex on me. You keep that audison crap to yourself!


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

morning bump for more opinions. See post #31


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

I would just run the tweets off of the ms8 and power the mids with the amp. I did so for a bit and it powered tweeters just fine. In to see this build, I had no idea that the jbl 15 spec'ed for a 1.5 sealed box.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Lorin said:


> I would just run the tweets off of the ms8 and power the mids with the amp. I did so for a bit and it powered tweeters just fine. In to see this build, I had no idea that the jbl 15 spec'ed for a 1.5 sealed box.


I thought about it but the tweets "require" more power than the 3"s. The FatialPRO 3"s can only handle 20WRMS where as the tweets are 50-75WRMS

any thoughts on option A or option B in post #31?


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

Id give the edge to option B. As to power handling, I wouldnt use THAT particular number when choosing which speaker to amplify. Tweeters take less power than mids in the overall balance of the system. I started out with smaller amounts of power to each of my components and over time, have increased power to each with better "percieved" dynamics when doing so (up to a point). Each of my midbasses and mids see at least 200 watts each, while tweets see 75. If I was going to use a lesser amount of power on any one range in my system, it would be the tweeters.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Lorin said:


> Id give the edge to option B. As to power handling, I wouldnt use THAT particular number when choosing which speaker to amplify. Tweeters take less power than mids in the overall balance of the system. I started out with smaller amounts of power to each of my components and over time, have increased power to each with better "percieved" dynamics when doing so (up to a point). Each of my midbasses and mids see at least 200 watts each, while tweets see 75. If I was going to use a lesser amount of power on any one range in my system, it would be the tweeters.



so you are suggesting that in this situation, it would be better to use my amp (under-rated 100WRMS x4) to my 3" mids that are only rated for 20Wrms? seems like too high risk of damaging something to me. 

Option B definitely seems like the winner so far.


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

as long as you select your crossover points within the boundaries of the speaker, power rarely is the "killer" of the speaker. Distortion is. Reasonable crossover points used in conjunction with adequate power and at levels before distortion occurs typically result in a speaker that sounds good, and lasts.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

bonesmcgraw said:


> Looking good so far. Keep it up. Do you have any plans for the display of the ms8? Are you going to mount it somewhere? I'm planning on putting mine in the little cubby right in front of the shifter below the radio.
> 
> I also vote for option B.
> 
> ...


I have a beard, but no Subaru...my next car might be a BRZ or a CrossTrek. lol

Jay


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

small update - no pictures, sorry. Last night I pounded out the high spot in the spare tire well . I also removed the spare tire mount (metal nipple) for extra clearance. With the sub sitting flat on the floor pan, to the top of the rear, there is a good 3.5" or room. Still a bit tight but doable.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

update with pictures. did some Raammat work. Set the sub in place and took some pics of possible amp/dsp layout. 





ground location



This is most likely the amp/dsp layout I will be going with. Should match well with the play on the AF logo


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I think this is my favorite layout. Awesome equipment you will be using there!!!


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Those JBL subs sound like crap, you should mail it to me :laugh: I agree with chithead, that is my favorite layout.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Sub'd. Just bought a 2015 subaru WRX Premium on sunday and an JL XD800/8 today. Still not too sure on what I'm going to put in there, so I'm looking forward to stealing some of your ideas! lol


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

The FaitialPRO 3"s arrived today. So tiny. They make the 4"s I have look like giants. That's the difference of a neo magnet. Love it. Anyways, here are some pictures. 


focal 6.5s and the 3"s



backsides. so shiny.



3"s drop right in where the stock tweets are. 



stock tweet vs 3"s



stock tweet vs 3"s


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice choice to replace the factory tweeters. Should get some good dispersion from that location as well.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

little progress today. Laid down some home depot sound barrier over the raammat. 




Also finished up this project for the wife. Its a wine cork holder. Obviously she has a bit more drinking to do to fill this up with corks.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I'll drink with her and give her da cork  

Looks great sir, fan ****ing tastic.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

TheDavel said:


> I'll drink with her and give her da cork
> 
> Looks great sir, fan ****ing tastic.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Had a few hours to work on the sub enclosure. Just got the basic shape completed and glassed the bottom. Still have to cut out the corners to fit the amps, some bracing, and the top baffle.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

You get the idea


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

theoldguy said:


> little progress today. Laid down some home depot sound barrier over the raammat.
> 
> 
> Also finished up this project for the wife. Its a wine cork holder. Obviously she has a bit more drinking to do to fill this up with corks.



at least she drinks the good stuff like me...I see the sutter home cork


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

This build is looking sweet so far! Great work on your SQL Box!


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

TheDavel said:


> This build is looking sweet so far! Great work on your SQL Box!


agreed. Looking forward to some reviews on your sub stage. 
Also excited to see what you do on ur front stage.
Any other plans for more stages?:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

DLO13 said:


> agreed. Looking forward to some reviews on your sub stage.
> Also excited to see what you do on ur front stage.
> Any other plans for more stages?:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


I don't want to speak for him, but he will have a solar powered nose stage to top things off.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

in addition to the above mentioned, I plan on a hydrogen powered roof stage.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

drew up a diagram for thedavel to layout the AF logo-ish false floor to scale.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

If my math is correct and I am understanding this drawing, the max opening on the design will be 19.75 x 29.75?


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

here is the newest and most likely final template. I like it a lot better than the original plan. 





Here is the new (left) vs the original (right)



Big thanks to thedavel for heading this part of the project.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Score!!!

Now... get er done.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Im taking off tues-thurs next week to work on the car. I will have sound by COB thursday (eastern time of course). It wont be 100% aesthetically, but it will be functional.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Too much working not enough posting I guess. Ive been balls deep in to this install since early yesterday. Had thedavel stop by for a while today and build me some sweet grilles for the 3/tweet location. Thanks bud! Enjoy the pics...

Stock door



window rolled down. The window is shaped to fit around the speaker magnet. Oodles of mounting depth.



Making HDPE baffles



The baffle fits


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Applying home depot sound barrier to the door skin. what you cant see is all the raammat bxt. There is lots.



still working on the sound barrier



4ga power wire in stock channel down drivers side






3" and tweet mounted in stock location but modified



sweet new grill - but not finished. Still needs some filler/sanding/primer/texture


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Woo hoo! That is some massive progress for sure. Excellent work!


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks bud. There is a lot more that isnt documented in pictures but has happened.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm excited to see it unfold further. Probably will be getting some tuning tips from you too if that's alright.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

tuning? sure. Get the MS8 and let it do all the hard work. Enjoy the music. Done. lol


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Ah ha! Words of wisdom right there.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Sub'd. As a Crosstrek owner, I like where this is going.


----------



## rdubbs (Sep 26, 2012)

Also in for more progress! looking good so far!


----------



## rockford33 (Jul 17, 2014)

Sub'd also. I have a '14 Forester XT with the HK Nav system. Leaning towards ripping it all out.... interested to see how your front stage turns out as mine appear to be in the same location.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

rockford33 said:


> front stage


Oh no he didn't!:laugh:


----------



## rockford33 (Jul 17, 2014)

TheDavel said:


> Oh no he didn't!:laugh:


Ah, go easy on me, I'm new here lol. :blush:

I guess what I meant was how the dash speakers will work out. Stock location looks about the same as mine, actually maybe closer to the windshield. Haven't dealt with car audio for 10 years (when I bought my last car). Now I have a new car, and a whoooole lot has changed.

-Neil


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

rockford33 said:


> Ah, go easy on me, I'm new here lol. :blush:
> 
> I guess what I meant was how the dash speakers will work out. Stock location looks about the same as mine, actually maybe closer to the windshield. Haven't dealt with car audio for 10 years (when I bought my last car). Now I have a new car, and a whoooole lot has changed.
> 
> -Neil


It was a poke at the OP, not you. He corrects people that misuse terms. Cars only have 1 stage, all speakers are a part of it... If you say sub box, he will correct you and call it a sub enclosure... The only box that pertains to subs are the ones that the manufacture ships them in... He will likely correct me at call the packaging, or shipping materials, or a container, or who knows.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Some grille build pics:


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

End thread jack.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

TheDavel said:


> End thread jack.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the pics Dave. Got a late start on the car today. Wasnt able to apply power to anything yet. Pretty wiring takes a long time to accomplish. Should have the system up and running tomorrow with an initial tune. Should have some more pictures by then too.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Power up before "prettying" wires just to make sure the pup works - that's what I do.

Of course then, cuz it's working, I leave the wires looking like poop for weeks... haha.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Guess I should post an update since it has been a few days. Im still working on tweaking the MS8 just right. I'm pretty close. Just trying to find the best crossover for the sub to mid. I had it at 60 and wasn't a big fan. Upped it to 80 and it seems better. Going to play with that a bit more. I also found out real quick that those 3"s are not going to work. I tried them both with power from the 1004 and then from the MS8 and neither was doing it. They just cant hang with the other equipment. After going back to a simple 2-way, I don't even think they are needed anyhow.

So now my final obstacle are the tweets. They sound best firing straight across at each other for some reason. That's what worked best in my last car and is what works best in this one. That means that I will most likely have to ditch the factory location and the sweet grills that thedavel constructed. A simple pillar mount will be in order.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow! Some good progress thus far. 

Sorry to hear about the midrange/tweeter results. Knowing how much work was put into those grilles and all too. Just the nature of the beast sometimes when it comes to complicated auto interiors.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm not mad at cha bra... you know I like to build things


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm still going to try a few other things to get them to work int he stock location, but its just to rule everything out. I dont have much hope.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Don't know if this helps at all, but the previous major install I did, before the WRX, in a 2010 Ram (it comes with factory dash locations), ended up mounting the tweeters in the A-pillars facing each other. Not saying dash locations don't work... but mounting them in the pillars fixed almost every issue I was fighting.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

The stock dash locations work quite well in my Crosstrek, but I haven't experimented with any other locations. Now my wheels are turning.


----------



## rockford33 (Jul 17, 2014)

Could you maybe more fully explain what you mean by "they didn't hang" with the rest of the system? I have the same locations in my Forester and was watching your build with interest. I want to keep everything stock looking and have been researching 2" to 3" full range drivers to use in the dash (stock measures approximately 2.75" across from pulling off the grill, haven't pulled the actual speaker yet for depth, etc.). I have been looking at Tangs, Scans, etc. and reviews for all of them. Imaging is great (to me at least), possibly due to the factory HK DSP/amplifier. Since I plan on going active with the new system, I was hoping any minor deficiencies due to location could be mitigated or removed with a DSP (most likely also going with a JBL MS-8).

Do you think it was the location, speaker, power, etc. that made them not work for you? Or a combination of all the above?

Thank You,
Neil


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

heavy distortion and breakup with both sources of power at moderate high volumes. better quality speakers would have been a better choice, but a solid 2way is more than enough.


----------



## rockford33 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks. Some things I have noticed during my speaker research is that 1) a lot of the raw drivers I am looking at seem to come in 8 ohms only, not 4 ohms, and 2) a lot of them have low power handling/requirements.

I'll keep searching, but very interested in your build. Keep up the good work!!

-Neil


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

rockford33 said:


> Thanks. Some things I have noticed during my speaker research is that 1) a lot of the raw drivers I am looking at seem to come in 8 ohms only, not 4 ohms, and 2) a lot of them have low power handling/requirements.
> 
> I'll keep searching, but very interested in your build. Keep up the good work!!
> 
> -Neil



If you haven't already, give the 4ohm vs 8ohm thread a good read. It might help you out some.


----------



## rockford33 (Jul 17, 2014)

I'll have to search for that thread. Problem with searching is that I get very side tracked reading all the posts that come up lol. A very informative site...


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Guess I owe everyone some additional pictures. Haven't done any of the pretty stuff yet except for some wire dressing. But no one cares about those details.


wire harnesses are for pu$$ies who dont know how to solder




amp rack







what a mess







you get the idea


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Whoa mama! That is awesome!!!

Too cool that you can read the amp displays through the openings.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

He was banned by Ant for this post...



theoldguy said:


> spam
> _noun_
> noun: *spam*; plural noun: *spams*; noun: *Spam*
> *1*.
> ...


..in this thread.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...updates/165967-people-reporting-spam-pms.html

You cannot attack the owner of the forum like that and not expect some repercussions. Agree with it or not it's Ant's forum and he can do whatever he wants to do honestly.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Just food for thought, but it seems like Ant should've put him in check by defending himself. Instead, he took the wrong way out (IMO) and just banned him. That only makes me feel like "theoldguy" may have struck a chord with his comments. I don't think a forum owner would ban someone if they had erroneously called them out.

I am now curious about many behind the scenes actions taking place here... Ant was trying to sell the forum for $400K or $600K, I do not recall the exact amount. The forum needs some updating, that has been requested in various threads. Many people and companies pay for this site, what is his profit margin or ROI? Is his heart in it? It sounds like his heart is in myoatmeal.com based on his own admission. 

Sad day, another DIYMA member bites the dust.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

imjustjason said:


> He was banned by Ant for this post...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its not an attack to say Ant doesn't care, when Ant himself has admitted his focus was elsewhere.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-com/149439-ant-getting-out-car-audio.html


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Completely understand. But... Ant took it as a jab at him and booted him. Not much anyone can do.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

imjustjason said:


> Completely understand. But... Ant took it as a jab at him and booted him. Not much anyone can do.


That is his right as an owner. Maybe not the most ethical way of doing things, but nevertheless, his right.


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

i think its great,right davel.the forum's a nicer place now.broke up that little click didn't he? awesome!!!!!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

plcrides said:


> i think its great,right davel.the forum's a nicer place now.broke up that little click didn't he? awesome!!!!!


Looks like I need a replacement, could you be that guy?


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

You can only update these forums to look nice and so forth so much... they all end up looking similar because they're all based on the same technology.


----------



## theotherbobditts (Jul 31, 2014)

aaaaaaand /thread


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Don't bite the hand that feeds you.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm hungry!


----------



## theotherbobditts (Jul 31, 2014)

DLO13 said:


> Don't bite the hand that feeds you.


???? and who is feeding me what? this thread needs to be removed. I obviously didnt contribute anything so why arent my posts deleted?

incase you havent figured it out, I used to be a mod here and deleted a ton of threads before I left. Ant has been a **** storm to this forum since he took over. Nothing has changed for the better.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

It is a privilege to use the forum. Not a right.


----------



## theotherbobditts (Jul 31, 2014)

and rules were made to be followed. Unless you break one that doesn't exist and you get banned without warning.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Go over to myoatmeal.com if you want answers or oatmeal. You won't find Ant here much. He's got better things to do than waste time on DIYMA members with points to prove.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

DLO13 said:


> It is a privilege to use the forum. Not a right.


I think you are off in your thinking.

Having access to the internet is the privilege.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

TheDavel said:


> I think you are off in your thinking.
> 
> Having access to the internet is the privilege.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

:snacks:


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

This forum is a balance between us making content and the owner being able to market the forum due to traffic that is created by that content. No content, no revenue, no forum. It's not a privilege for us to make someone else money.


----------



## theotherbobditts (Jul 31, 2014)

GLN305 said:


> This forum is a balance between us making content and the owner being able to market the forum due to traffic that is created by that content. No content, no revenue, no forum. It's not a privilege for us to make someone else money.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

If this were Facebook, I'd have "liked" several of these posts. lol










Jay


----------



## theotherbobditts (Jul 31, 2014)

hey I know that guy. hes dead. PUNKD!


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

theotherbobditts said:


> ???? and who is feeding me what? this thread needs to be removed. I obviously didnt contribute anything so why arent my posts deleted?
> 
> incase you havent figured it out, I used to be a mod here and deleted a ton of threads before I left. Ant has been a **** storm to this forum since he took over. Nothing has changed for the better.


So you run around acting out and with a chip on your shoulder. Get over it man.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

GLN305 said:


> This forum is a balance between us making content and the owner being able to market the forum due to traffic that is created by that content. No content, no revenue, no forum. It's not a privilege for us to make someone else money.


It's funny, I was thinking this the whole time.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok, I have to ask. I wasn't as active on the forum back when you were a mod so I don't know the whole story of what happened when you left before, I know that you went out in a flame when you left but I never really got the reason for what happened. I know the whole story of what happened with Ian when he left.

You have a lot of knowledge and quite good install skills, it's a shame to see you having to fight to be on the forum because you have some hang up with the owner, an owner that is rarely on the forum to bother anyone. I like to learn from people that know what they're doing and you fall in that category. That's why I contacted you on the S10 forum that time a few years ago, seemed like a waste you trying to teach the kids, that only wanted the people three cars in front of them in traffic to hear their trucks, the finer points of car audio.

Just curious.


----------



## theotherbobditts (Jul 31, 2014)

this forum used to be of pure audio goodness. Lots of great people were here who know far more than me. The owner at the time actually participated in the forum and knew a bit about audio himself. He definitely was not in it for the money. The population here was fairly small and easier to manage. It was more of a family built on sharing knowledge. Very minor BS if any at all. 

Ant came in as the new owner and right away started advertising it out to everyone. The population exploded. Flooded with people wanting to to know all the basic stuff and be spoon fed everything. That's not what this place was about at the time. I was one of the few who stayed with it and tried to keep the place from changing too much. 

Because of this, many of those originating members have gone elsewhere or left all together. Ant has seriously damaged the original intent of this forum and has created a CA.com version 2. Thats my beef.


my time as a mod was a whole different story. Nothing to do with this.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

There is still a ton of advanced things being discussed here and going on here... it is just hard to wade through all the crap to get to them.

It is even harder to help people that will not help themselves by utilizing a simple feature called "search" before posting a topic that has been beaten to death.

I could go on and on about what has changed, but I wont. I've accepted that the intent, and members of DIYMA have changed. I either needed to move on or stay and deal with it. I am dealing with it, since audio is a drug that I can't seem to kick. 

I enjoy all the new people who are here to help and have the knowledge and patience to do so.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Bob,

No arguing with the fact that many experienced people left. But there are still smart people here, sop the others left on their own. So to blame Ant for pushing those people away is incorrect. This website and every website on the net that has potential value will change over time due to investment, those are the facts of life.

This is no CA2. I know we have a lot of simple repetitive questions but that does not = CA2. Generally this website separates itself because we discuss SQ, DSP, frontstage, SQ events, etc. Plus there is not the general unruliness by members.

Like I said, get over it.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

schmiddr2 said:


> frontstage


Not a correct term. There is one stage. :laugh:


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes, I remember the thread Bob made about it. It's just the way people reference the front speakers. No reason to be pedantic.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Fair enough. Personally I would rather have the knowledgeable bobditts around than the angry owner hating version. Just my opinion.

I mean many of the rules that are in place on the forum you wrote, some of them even still show you as the thread starter. 

OG members are so few and far between that I hate to lose them.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

He is stuck to his fundamental beliefs about this website. This site was started as a "SQ purest" site. Being pedantic in nature is very appropriate if you are trying to uphold the sites intent. Basically saying he should drop it or get with the times is like saying, we understand that the "US was founded with these things in mind, but hey, times are a changing, the constitution is pointless, lets get rid of it."

I'm not siding with bobdits, just so that is out there... I just understand where he is coming from.


----------

